# East bay Galveston question



## Jsalt43 (Mar 22, 2019)

So last year was the first time to fish EB and quickly found out a west wind sucks on that bay. So with that being said how about the on Sunday is it fishable I donâ€™t want to drive an hour and get blown out. Any suggestions would be of a great help thanks.


----------



## POC Fisherman (Jan 14, 2019)

*SE Wind Sunday*



Jsalt43 said:


> So last year was the first time to fish EB and quickly found out a west wind sucks on that bay. So with that being said how about the on Sunday is it fishable I donâ€™t want to drive an hour and get blown out. Any suggestions would be of a great help thanks.


Sunday's wind prediction is SE at 5 to 10 mph. Should be a great day for fishing EB


----------



## Jsalt43 (Mar 22, 2019)

POC Fisherman said:


> Sunday's wind prediction is SE at 5 to 10 mph. Should be a great day for fishing EB


Thanks looks like I will fish Sabine this morning and EB Sunday.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes Sir. Sunday looks good!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So perhaps the next time you get caught in a harsh West wind you might considering making a short run over to a protected shoreline....The base of the dike all the way up to Clear Lake is protected from a West wind...The Galveston Bay complex is set up so that you can find fishable conditions in any wind & most other conditions...Yes...even a SW wind, But those are just a few & you will have to figure that out for yourself...There is life beyond EGB


----------



## Jsalt43 (Mar 22, 2019)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So perhaps the next time you get caught in a harsh West wind you might considering making a short run over to a protected shoreline....The base of the dike all the way up to Clear Lake is protected from a West wind...The Galveston Bay complex is set up so that you can find fishable conditions in any wind & most other conditions...Yes...even a SW wind, But those are just a few & you will have to figure that out for yourself...There is life beyond EGB


Thanks we have hammered them on Sabine today still considering.


----------



## oceanbound (Aug 24, 2016)

Fish get lockjaw on a west wind


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Wind out of the west fishing the best....old saying. But I did catch my 9lber on a strong west wind. Not sure I agree on a complete lockjaw. Replica mount

















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

oceanbound said:


> Fish get lockjaw on a west wind


Not sure where you came up with that. I am of the opinion that the fish below the surface don't have much of an clue with which way or how hard the wind is blowing. Don't you eat whenever you get hungry?, or are your meals contingent on wind direction, lunar cycles, tide direction, etc


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So perhaps the next time you get caught in a harsh West wind you might considering making a short run over to a protected shoreline....The base of the dike all the way up to Clear Lake is protected from a West wind...The Galveston Bay complex is set up so that you can find fishable conditions in any wind & most other conditions...Yes...even a SW wind, But those are just a few & you will have to figure that out for yourself...There is life beyond EGB


Quite right. Between EB, Galveston Bay, and West Bay, there are many areas in which youâ€™ll find some protection from the wind.

I use MyRadar and WindFinder Pro to see which direction the wind is blowing relative to the area map. Before I get there, I tactically plan which shorelines, structures, reefs, etc to target based on seeing which direction (and speed) the wind is blowing. I also decide which ramp to use based on that information. Thereâ€™s rarely a surprise about wind direction or speed when I get to the ramp.

On MyRadar, you turn on the Wind feature in the Layers function. In Windfinder Pro, youâ€™ll see the wind in the Map view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsalt43 (Mar 22, 2019)

tommy261 said:


> Wind out of the west fishing the best....old saying. But I did catch my 9lber on a strong west wind. Not sure I agree on a complete lockjaw. Replica mount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch!!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wind*

Jsalt43, east Galveston is definitely a blow-out on a west wind. and in my humble opinion, fish do seem to get lockjaw on a west. this is from about 30 plus years of serious hardcore fishing experience, not hear-say. that's not to say you can't have a good day on a west, but i typically stay home on west wind. i like to pick and chose my days on the water. so if i can fish Monday thru Sunday, any and every day i want, i'll choose not to fish a west wind. that's trout fishing with lures, not marsh reds or jetty meat haul.

if you do fish a west wind, or any wind for that matter, a good map of the bay is very handy. you can then look for protected/leeward shoreline that will allow protection from the wind. a few areas on a west wind would be seabrook, the stretch of shoreline between eagle point and Top-water grill, and the first 1/2 of the levee. but very very limited areas truly protected from a west wind. this post is a little late, but hope it helps in future.

In reference to Tommy's big fish on a west, for whatever reason, I've heard of a lot of big fish caught on a west wind(but not numbers). Of course big fish, as well as all fish, are caught on every wind imaginable.

west fishing best, east fishing least. i personally don't like either.

but have been told more then once Calcusuie is excellent on west wind.:texasflag


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

We dont always get to pick prime wind or weather conditions for our day on the water.

It is only thru great failure that we learn. Unfortunately as anglers we dont like to cast into the wind and funky conditions mess with our comfort and confidence. So we seek out protected waters.

Actually the fish seek out the opposite. The wind makes currents and stacks up the bait. The fish use it that moving water just like a tide.

So as humans we fail and fail till we finally say skrew it and fish in that wind....only to be rewarded handsomely with a strategy that you can use when weather and wind dont play nice for your valuable day on the water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sgrem said:


> We dont always get to pick prime wind or weather conditions for our day on the water.
> 
> It is only thru great failure that we learn. Unfortunately as anglers we dont like to cast into the wind and funky conditions mess with our comfort and confidence. So we seek out protected waters.
> 
> ...


Clear water is for tourists!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

sgrem said:


> We dont always get to pick prime wind or weather conditions for our day on the water.
> 
> It is only thru great failure that we learn. Unfortunately as anglers we dont like to cast into the wind and funky conditions mess with our comfort and confidence. So we seek out protected waters.
> 
> ...


Yep. Howâ€™s it going sgrem?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> We dont always get to pick prime wind or weather conditions for our day on the water.
> 
> It is only thru great failure that we learn. Unfortunately as anglers we dont like to cast into the wind and funky conditions mess with our comfort and confidence. So we seek out protected waters.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt, did you photo shop yourself into that picture???


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I miss that boat!!! Loved like a kid.

Met a great lifelong friend that day....

Going great! East Bay-ish is one of my goto hard west wind fishing strategies when you just gotta get out and go.....west wind makes a nice wind blown current "tide" that rolls in headed east. Use that.

When that water clouds up get to some significant shoreline features and get loud with dark colors.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

If fish only fed in water they can see in they'd starve! Lateral line is amazing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> .


That guy is a shrimp soaking snot shark snagging specialist...I'm glad sgrem took a little time to teach him some jetty tuna technique...How did you cook it Matt?


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> .


You should open a new thread and make some funny memes out of that. :smile:


----------

